
ESPN Public API Retirement - haberdasher
http://developer.espn.com/blog/read/publicretirement
======
debt
I still feel sports stats has a lot of room for disruption. Stats.com is the
leader in the space but their feeds are incredibly expensive. I think if a
competitor could get the reliability of data as Stats has achieved but with a
much, much lower cost they could dominate the space pretty easily.

~~~
soperj
I think you need to pay a lot of money to actually license the stats from the
various sports leagues, which is why they charge so much for the feeds.

~~~
shakethemonkey
However, since statistics cannot be copyrighted (at least in the United
States), there _is_ significant room for disruption. They only have contract
law as a tool to prevent propagation of stats.

------
noomerikal
I am not surprised they are pulling the plug on this. The fine print read that
api users could not monetize their apps.

------
brianbreslin
Do the NFL/MLB/NBA still charge for access to their statistics and live game
scores?

------
cheetahtech
What type of things were found via this api?

~~~
joshstrange
Pretty sure all the things on this [1] page that have a checkmark in the
"Public" column

[1] [http://developer.espn.com/docs](http://developer.espn.com/docs)

------
frukoui
debt and other posters:

Check out SportsData - developer.sportsdatallc.com - free trials, cost
effective plans for startups.

